# New Website Design



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is what I found:

1. Between your navigation and the content of your page, you should add a gutter. 5 to 10 pixels. Just so your text is not up against the side.
2. I would make the product name bigger.
3. I noticed for most product images that the display image and the large image are the same.
4. Related products could use some finess. The big box around 1 product just doesnt seem appealing.
5. I would play around with your buy button. Maybe make it orange, or red, bigger, etc... I have read articles in the past that the buy button can play a huge factor in sales.

Otherwise looks good! I hope your backend is easy to manage. Looks like you are using dynamic keywords, which is great!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the critique. There are a few things out of my control, unfortunately. We are at the mercy of our shopping cart provider - it's not all customized. I can make the product name bigger - did you mean on the thumbnail pages, or the detailed description page? On the images not displaying larger - that's a new feature with our upgrade, but it only works as we add new items, so everything new for 2009 has a larger image to display. The old images will all have to be reuploaded at a later date, probably not until after Halloween. And yeah, I'm not thrilled with the buttons either and will play with that in the near future.

My main concern and what I have focused on lately is making it easy to shop through and more visually appealing. Hopefully I'm on the right track there. Oh and yes, the backend has a lot of new features, which makes it much easier to manage. If you think of anything else, I'm all ears... or is it eyes in this case?


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I figured the situation with the images was probably in regards to your move. The flow is good . If possible I would consider a bread crumb. Would make it easy to walk backwards.

Do you have access to the source? Something as easy as the gutter just needs to be updated in the css. Your product-detail class would just need margins added to it.

Will work for props!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

The bread crumb is something I can turn on and off... it used to be on, but I turned it off because I felt it was getting a little crowded at the top of the page. Easy enough to fix though. I can't edit the css, I think we're stuck with lack of margins, but I'll look into that some more. If there's something we can use your help on, working for props works for me, lol.

By the way, we have the Frank the Bunny costumes... it's just something I need to add to the site, along with a couple hundred more new items! Donnie Darko is one of my favorite movies! I love the soundtrack too.


----------

